# The first to post in this forum!



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

All,

Some of you may remember me from some other WEB in time, but I've decided to register on this site. I have been looking on for long time and enjoy reading the wealth of info, comments, and opinions. I can only hope to add my takes from time-to-time. I am a long time fisherman and hunter.

That should do it for now!
Budster


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Welcome to OGF Budster, and thanks for breaking the ice!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Welcome Budster,a new forum and new member.


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

well I hope you enjoy this site I know I have. Everyone I have met on this site has been reel nice and fun to fish with. any info/insight you may provide will be welcome


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

You are in the right place. Tha knowledge on this site is awesome. The people are great as well. I would watch out for some of them though. Just remeber a few things...

...when ice fishing with Carl (Big Daddy) always let him walk out first... when steelheading with Shortdrift, don't stand too close as his aura could jinx you for life... Onlt fish with Stoshu when the weather is nice. It's bad enough to get skunked on a bad weather day, much less a nice one!!!


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

Welcome Budster ! ! ! ! !   

Sit a spell...take yer shoes off....enjoy ! ! ! 

Our previous poster forgot two additional pieces of advice... don't go to the piers with Wannabitawerm unless your insurance is paid up...as everyone that he has taken to the piers have fallen in the rocks....  And, when Misfit is around watch your hands...ya just might find his hook in one...


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

if your looking for some fine advice on how to get them bigguns or some dinkers there are plenty of people here who know there stuff ! welcome aboard bud i think you'll really dig it here!


----------



## Budster (Feb 14, 2006)

I'm hoping to do some kind of fishing this coming weekend if the ice leaves the lakes, but it doen't look good. Now next week, look out, I'm thier!

Again, Thanks for the welcome!
Budster


----------

